#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-05-23
<Chloric> evening guys
<maka> Is this a channel where I might find help for an installation problem with ubuntu?
<MakaH> ok nvm :)
<chaynie> morning everybody.
<mhall119> morning chaynie 
<chaynie> mhall119: As you can see, I successfully made it in.
<Chat0380> hey every1
<bluebomber> Good morning.
<bluebomber> Err, afternoon.
<munz> arrrhhh!!
<ghuru> hello all
<bluebomber> Hi!
<mhall119> howdy
<munz> hi ghuru_laptop 
<ghuru_laptop> hello munz
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-05-24
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: `ping
<GTswagger> ANTRat: bleeber: Bryanstein: chaynie: cjohnston: crashsystems: crashsystems1: culb: danstoner: dantalizing: dantalizing_: ejv: itnet7: jamalta: jcastro: jck77: jimmah: jtatum: katyl: libreloco: maxolasersquad: MichelleQ: munz: nigelb: powder: quintux: rmcbride: RoAkSoAx: shaneo: ShawnR: ubuntu-fl: zbrown: ping
<cjohnston> huh what
<GTswagger> Sorry to ping everybody, but I desperately need Ubuntu speakers for the UbuCon at the SouthEast LinuxFest.
<GTswagger> <--- SELF's speaker coordinator
<cjohnston> get me up there
<cjohnston> ;-)
<mhall119> cjohnston: there are roads
<cjohnston> $$
<GTswagger> Due to unforseen circumstances, I have to fill the entire UbuCon out our we'll have to pull the plug on part or all of it.
<mhall119> he'll let you do it for free
<GTswagger> And I realllllly don't want to have to do that this late.
<cjohnston> mhall119 should drive me up there
<GTswagger> SELF 2011 is June 10th-12th ... and there is an UbuCon on Fri the 10th and Sun the 12th.
<mhall119> should....won't
<cjohnston> :-(
<rmcbride> GTswagger: I'll be in London during that period, and can't attenend
<rmcbride> attend, even
<GTswagger> rmcbride:  I'll forgive you if you can provide me alternates. :)
<cjohnston> GTswagger: do you know if anyone from Florida is attending?
<GTswagger> cjohnston:  Statistically, absolutely.
<GTswagger> Specifically ... not so much.
<cjohnston> I attended last year
<mhall119> I attended a couple years ago
<mhall119> not this year though
<cjohnston> If I could afford to I would love to
<mhall119> itnet7 or zoopster might go again
<MichelleQ> GTswagger: date?
<GTswagger> MichelleQ:  June 10th-12th.
<GTswagger> UbuCon is the 10th and 12th.
<GTswagger> MichelleQ:  That isn't, by chance, Michelle Qimo is it?
<MichelleQ> It is
<GTswagger> NO WAY!
<GTswagger> :D
<MichelleQ> Yes indeed
<MichelleQ> how are ya?
<GTswagger> Not too bad... yourself?
<GTswagger> <-- SELF's speaker coordinator 
<MichelleQ> Good!  Tired, busy, but good
<GTswagger> A pleasure having you speak at SELF '09 :)
<MichelleQ> Thanks! :-)
<MichelleQ> I'm not sure how we could swing it this year - the kids' last day of school is the 9th. 
<MichelleQ> *but* that being said, if there's anything at all I can do to help you out from this distance, I'll be happy to do so.  :)
<GTswagger> MichelleQ:  Speakers ... desperately need speakers.   If you know folks who are good enough to speak please have them email me ASAP 
<GTswagger> speakers@southeastlinuxfest.org
<GTswagger> Just needs to be somewhat *buntu related
<MichelleQ> I'll definitely get mhall119 to pass it around, as will I.  I wish we could make it.  :-/
<GTswagger> Your sins are forgiven as long as you find me some speakers.  ;)
 * MichelleQ thinks, thinks, thinks
<GTswagger> MichelleQ:  I've already tried the low hanging fruit (akgraner pgraner JFo)
<MichelleQ> any travel accommodations?
<GTswagger> MichelleQ:  Negative, at this date we've already subdistributed what few comps we had.
<MichelleQ> gah, so you're really hard pressed.  Have you tried the NC/VA/SC/GA locos?
<mhall119> GTswagger: I put the call for speakers out in Canonical's internal IRC server
<mhall119> gave them your freenode nick
<GTswagger> mhall119:  thanks much
<GTswagger> MichelleQ:  I've hopped into all their IRC channels, at least.   The forums for them look pretty quiet.
<cjohnston> GTswagger: does anyone not have a roommate and wouldnt mind sharing a room for cheap(free?)
<GTswagger> cjohnston:  plausible but I wouldn't guarantee it... none off the top of my head
<cjohnston> if you could try to find out
<GTswagger> will do
 * MichelleQ has no other brilliant ideas.  :-?
<dantalizing> gawd ... the SELF people spamming every communication channel in site gets annoying
<nigelb> dantalizing: heh
<chaynie> What's all the hoopla about SELF now?
<zoopster> hoopla?
<mhall119> chaynie: zoopster: they're looking for speakers for their UbuCon
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<danstoner> GTswagger: I just sent your request for speakers off to local Linux mailing list (Gainesville, FL area)
<chaynie> mhall119: Ahh, thanks for the info.
<chaynie> jamalta: ping
<chaynie> Don't we have one of those fancy pants team meetings tonight?
<bpgoldsb> GTswagger: You're looking for ubuntu presenters on waht exactly?
<bpgoldsb> (I just showed up on someone else prodding me to ask)
<cjohnston> bpgoldsb: for SELF.
<bpgoldsb> I was looking to see if there was a specific topic h wanted covered, etc
<bluebomber_usf> We have a meeting tonight?
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping ping ping ping ping
<jamalta> chaynie: hey
<chaynie> jamalta: did you see the FB message I sent you?
<jamalta> chaynie: yeah
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: LOL
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: hehe
<chaynie> bluebomber_usf: yeah, at 9pm
<chaynie> itnet7: I'll lead the meeting if I make it back in time, but can you cover if I'm late?
<itnet7> chaynie: sure
 * chaynie is non-deterministically late.
<itnet7> :-)
<bluebomber_usf> Sweet. I'll be there/here/in-channel
<bluebomber_usf> :)
<schindler> any1 on?
<mhall119> schindler: yup
<GTswagger> bpgoldsb:  anything *buntu
<GTswagger> for the UbuCon at SELF
<bpgoldsb> GTswagger: I emailed the address given earlier with some information
<GTswagger> bpgoldsb: thanks, replied
<bluebomber_usf> Hey, bluebomber, you look familiar.
<ShawnR> hola peoples
<bluebomber_usf> Hello, gente.
<bluebomber_usf> What's our agenda for tonight?
<ShawnR> my agenda is to try and figure out how to get gnome 2 on ubuntu 11.04
<ShawnR> and moreso, how i'm going to adjust to the future
<bluebomber_usf> Doesn't it come with that?
<bluebomber_usf> Can you change your session when you login?
<ShawnR> kind of
<ShawnR> but the classic login won't let me change wallpaper and it is very laggy on my laptop
<cjohnston> mhall119: will you be here for the meeting tonight?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-05-25
<bluebomber_usf> Does anyone have tonight's agenda, yet?
<munz> bluebomber_usf: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/75/detail/
<bluebomber_usf> Thanks. I was looking in the wrong place.
<bluebomber_usf> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/72/detail/
<munz> no prob
<munz> hey did you hear of this yet http://www.hackersbay.in/2011/05/skype-exploit-gives-attackers-root.html
<munz> skype 4 mac had bad hole
<munz> lol
 * munz sinisterly snickers
<cjohnston> bluebomber_usf: the wiki header needs to be updated to link to tonights if your interested ;-)
<bluebomber_usf> Wow, munz
<bluebomber_usf> Amazing.
<munz> yea, i was like wow!
<bluebomber_usf> cjohnston, nah, it's already pointing away from the wiki. Are we moving
<cjohnston> moving?
* itnet7 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-fl to: || Our Next Team Meeting: Tuesday, May 24th, 9:00 pm EST || Please add agenda items to our LoCo Directory Meeting Page located here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/75/detail/|| http://www.ubuntu-fl.org
<itnet7> sorry 'bout that!
<itnet7> cjohnston: are you planning to attend SELF?
<cjohnston> itnet7: are you?
<itnet7> I was thinking about it... I would really like to
<cjohnston> I'd like to.. but $$ is my issue
<itnet7> pak33m and I were talking about going again
<cjohnston> hmm
<itnet7> Let's see what he says... it will be here before we know it
<cjohnston> I know
<cjohnston> Trying to get the day off now
<itnet7> cool
<bluebomber_usf> ...moving away from the wiki?
<bluebomber_usf> Sorry. Apparently xchat sends your message if you leave it in the input box long enough. lol
<bluebomber_usf> I think I'm going to SELF.
<cjohnston> bluebomber_usf: much to my disagreement, not that I know of
<bluebomber_usf> Hmmm....
<bluebomber_usf> So hungry.... Will there be food at tonight's IRC meeting?
<munz> lol
<cjohnston> sure
<cjohnston> your providing
<munz> please pass the chips to munz please
<itnet7> chaynie: ping
<itnet7> bluebomber_usf: cool RE: SELF
<itnet7> bluebomber_usf: we are beginning to rely more on the LoCo Directory for events and meetings. Such great work has been put into it, and there are some really great plans for the future features
<itnet7> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 01:00. The chair is itnet7.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<itnet7> Okay, Guess we'll get started... Hopefully chaynie will be along shortly :-)
<itnet7> [link] http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/75/detail/
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/75/detail/ 
<itnet7> tonights agenda
<itnet7> cjohnston: are you ready for the first topic?
<itnet7> Show of hands?
<itnet7> o/
<itnet7> bluebomber_usf chaynie cjohnston danstoner erictee himuraken jimmah maxolasersquad mhall119 munz zoopster 
<himuraken> o/
<itnet7> hey there himuraken !
<zoopster> yo
<himuraken> Howdy
<zoopster> geez...brb my friend is being empathetic atm
<erictee> Hi All
<itnet7> :-)
<itnet7> Hey there erictee !
<itnet7> Let's just give everyone a couple of minutes.... we have changed the meeting time to 9 pm hopefully that will work out better for most folks
<cjohnston> o/
<himuraken> Wow I just randomly connected and it happens to be Right on time
<itnet7> himuraken: sweet!
<himuraken> Via honeycomb nonetheless :-) 
<itnet7> nice!!
<itnet7> have you tried the "hacker" keyboard? it gives you arrows for connectbot
<itnet7> among other really cool things
<himuraken> Neg
<himuraken> Free on market?
<itnet7> Ah, There's chaynie !
<itnet7> himuraken: yes!
<chaynie_> Ah HA!
<himuraken> Woo
 * chaynie_ does dramatic pose.
<itnet7> nice!
<cjohnston> itnet7: I'm ready
<itnet7> cool
<itnet7> let me put up the topic
<itnet7> [TOPIC] UbuCon @ Self Speakers - Chris Johnston @ Tue, 24 May 2011 22:01 UTC
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  UbuCon @ Self Speakers - Chris Johnston @ Tue, 24 May 2011 22:01 UTC 
<cjohnston> LD is beautiful
<cjohnston> sorry.
<itnet7> It is!
<cjohnston> So.. GTswagger needs speakers at UbunCon.. If you will be attending SELF or want to attend SELF, and can speak about something related to *buntu on Friday 6/10 or Sunday 6/12, let GTswagger know.
<cjohnston> </end>
<chaynie_> mootbot/locodirectory integration would be an awesome project for someone.
<itnet7> It surely would be, and I believe it's somewhat in the works chaynie !
<cjohnston> its a wishlist that needs devs.
<itnet7> Is anyone seriously planning to go to SELF?
 * cjohnston looks at chaynie_ 
<chaynie_> *cough* summer of code *cough*
<itnet7> I am...
<itnet7> i think
<bluebomber_usf> Yes.
<cjohnston> maybe?
<bluebomber_usf> I'm seriously planning to go to SELF. I'm comparing airline prices.
<itnet7> bluebomber_usf: that's a good idea, though we'll probably drive again
<bluebomber_usf> Oh, even better!
<bluebomber_usf> ;)
<himuraken> Battery is done sorry all.
<itnet7> too bad danstoner isn't around, i would like to know if he was planning to go
<itnet7> next topic?
<itnet7> [TOPIC] UDS Breakdown - Cary Haynie @ Mon, 02 May 2011 16:42 UTC
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  UDS Breakdown - Cary Haynie @ Mon, 02 May 2011 16:42 UTC 
<cjohnston> break it down
<zoopster> where is SELF again?
<chaynie_> lol
<cjohnston> SC
<itnet7> zoopster: Spartanburg, sC
<zoopster> ah
<chaynie_> OK, since I didn't actually go to UDS, can someone who actually went talk about it a little?
 * chaynie_ looks at cjohnston
<itnet7> cjohnston: you want to?
<itnet7> :-)
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> I'm still disgruntled
<itnet7> 200 million users in 4 years!!!!
<cjohnston> too many work items
<itnet7> cjohnston: definitely
<chaynie_> cjohnston: Do you think they over commited this release?
<itnet7> chaynie_: I'm not quite sure what you have heard and haven't
<itnet7> This is going to be refinement cycle, staying away from major inclusions
<chaynie_> I've been out of it for the last two weeks. On purpose.
<itnet7> and fixing/fine tuning things
<cjohnston> chaynie_: they overcommitted a few web devs
<cjohnston> we have a core team of 3 with an extended team of 6... and have ALOT of work
<cjohnston> django dev anyone?
 * chaynie_ raises his hand.
<itnet7> I'm learning python finally, and should be able to help soon
<chaynie_> But I'm already stretched pretty thin. 
<chaynie_> I'll see what I can do though.
<cjohnston> and one of our core devs is now much less available
<bluebomber_usf> I know python. <.<
<cjohnston> chaynie_: /j #ubuntu-website  - tell nigelb_ to show you how to fix the stuff he broke
<itnet7> cjohnston: lol
<itnet7> bluebomber_usf: sweet!
<cjohnston> bluebomber_usf: if your interested in learning django, we can always use help
<chaynie_> cjohnston: I'm copy/pasting that line into that channel.
<chaynie_> ;_
<chaynie_> ;)
<jimmah> itnet7: be right there :)
<itnet7> cool jimmah !
<cjohnston> he is in here, so he will see the ping
<cjohnston> but thats fine
<cjohnston> chaynie_: testing was done on summit production during uds ;-)
<chaynie_> cjohnston: Ewwwwww.
<cjohnston> ftw
 * chaynie_ feels dirty all of a sudden.
<itnet7> chaynie_: There is going to be a focus on quality, Canonical is going to be posting a bunch of QA positions
<zoopster> yes...large change in QA this cycle
<bluebomber_usf> Cool. Hey, zoopster!
<chaynie_> itnet7: Isn't it a little late in the cycle to start hiring people?
<itnet7> hey there russ_ !
<itnet7> chaynie_: they are gearing up for the LTS
<chaynie_> you're looking at a 1/2 month spin
<chaynie_> up
<cjohnston> chaynie_: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2494160/y7Hm9.jpg
<zoopster> not for qa
<itnet7> cjohnston: you kill me
<chaynie_> cjohnston: That's how we pros do it. ;
<chaynie_> ;)
<cjohnston> what did i do now itnet7 
<chaynie_> crap, can't type today. =(
<itnet7> I love that .jpg
<cjohnston> I need a drink
<cjohnston> too bad im at work
<itnet7> lol
<itnet7> you can have water
<chaynie_> cjohnston: What station?
<cjohnston> by disney
<cjohnston> on 535
<chaynie_> Nvm.
<cjohnston> y
<itnet7> So, trying to think of other important things with UDS, There is going to be a huge developer outreach
<chaynie_> sorry dude. if it was one of the 3 or so close by, I'd drop some by.
<cjohnston> o
<cjohnston> lol
<bluebomber_usf> We still on topic?
 * bluebomber_usf scrolls up for topic
<chaynie_> bluebomber_usf: topics are relative.
<cjohnston> yes.. uds >  coding... coding > drinking.. its all the same
<itnet7> lol
<bluebomber_usf> I really wasn't sure. And your notice just dropped my scroll bar back to the bottom of the window. lol
<chaynie_> ergo, uds > drinking.
<chaynie_> ah, I love math.
<itnet7> okay well here's a topic for chaynie_ to discuss
<bluebomber_usf> Transitivity.
<cjohnston> 200 million users and qa was most of wat I had a chance to gather from uds itnet7 
<itnet7> [TOPIC] Discuss Summer Jams - Cary Haynie @ Mon, 02 May 2011 17:43 UTC
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Discuss Summer Jams - Cary Haynie @ Mon, 02 May 2011 17:43 UTC 
<itnet7> ditto cjohnston !
<cjohnston> chaynie_ is going to teach me django and python?
<bluebomber_usf> Summer Jams. Cool.
<chaynie_> Ok, so no really new features planned then?
<bluebomber_usf> I saw USF listed as a prospective site.
<chaynie_> cjohnston: I can teach anyone python.
<bluebomber_usf> We definitely can do that.
<cjohnston> chaynie_: not really.. refinement
<itnet7> cjohnston: check out learn python the hardway... you cand download it for free
<chaynie_> except rabbits, they refuse to listen. :(
<cjohnston> a couple things with server and openstack
<chaynie_> ^^
<itnet7> it has opened my eyes :-)
<cjohnston> itnet7: I refer back to my .jpg
<cjohnston> lol
<chaynie_> zed shaw's book is quite good.
<cjohnston> thats how im learning python
<itnet7> It surely is
<cjohnston> pak33m: !!!!
<cjohnston> ROAD TRIP!
<itnet7> yeah!!! pak33m 
<chaynie_> we can do some zen of python stuff over the summer if you want.
<bluebomber_usf> Are these Summer Jams for learning?
<bluebomber_usf> Yeah, pak33m!
<pak33m> horaay
<cjohnston> bluebomber_usf: whatever you want them to be
 * bluebomber_usf joins in peer pressure
<chaynie_> pak33m: wut wut!
 * chaynie_ raises some sort of roof.
<pak33m> thank for the luv all
<itnet7> bluebomber_usf: Yes, we just need to come up with some ideas of what people would like to do 
<cjohnston> dont drop it too hard.. i dont want to have to work chaynie_ 
<chaynie_> cjohnston: noted.
<munz> chaynie_: that sounds cool, i would loveto learn python :)
<cjohnston> Hacking jams on community-web-projects
<itnet7> Packaging Jams, Bug Jams, etc.
<itnet7> cjohnston: definitely!
<chaynie_> Django Djams!
 * bluebomber_usf shakes head
<cjohnston> I volunteer mhall119 to lead those
<bluebomber_usf> Tampa's an option.
<cjohnston> lakeland or orlando
<bluebomber_usf> And I can help with Python events, but I don't know Django.
<cjohnston> tampas forever away
<itnet7> cjohnston: good show lad... especially when he's not here to say No!
<itnet7> :-)
<cjohnston> :-)
<chaynie_> cjohnston: It's an hour and a half.
<chaynie_> less, if I kick in the turbo.
<cjohnston> chaynie_: you made my point
<bluebomber_usf> Yeah, Lakeland's 45 minutes from us here. I don't know where everyone is, though.
<chaynie_> cjohnston: I'll drive if you get the day off.
<itnet7> chaynie_: were you planning on having something monthly, or just trying to get a feel for who would be interested?
<cjohnston> +1
<pak33m> me me
<munz> o/
<itnet7> Me too of course!
<chaynie_> itnet7: I think I want to gauge interest, and potentially set a date for a intro jam.
<chaynie_> as well as a topic for said jam.
<itnet7> chaynie_:  sweet!
<mhall119> cjohnston: what are you volunteering me for?
<chaynie_> itnet7: poll?
<cjohnston> nothing ;-)
<itnet7> chaynie_: sure
<chaynie_> mhall119: You're donating your kidneys to poor children. You generous soul.
<itnet7> we can put it up on ubuntu-fl.org and send it out to the list
<chaynie_> bluebomber_usf: What sort of facilites are available in tampa?
<chaynie_> I think Orlando has few good venues that will hold us all at this point.
<itnet7> chaynie_: maybe as a central place for most we can do it at USF - Lakeland Campus potentially
<itnet7> at least once or twice
<chaynie_> itnet7: That's an idea.
<bluebomber_usf> We have conference rooms, computer labs, two campus-wide wifi networks, one open, the other secured, and a Beef O Brady's.
<bluebomber_usf> I have never been to the Lakeland campus.
<munz> lakeland is slightly better for me coming from daytona
<chaynie_> bluebomber_usf: How much of that would be able to get access to?
<bluebomber_usf> We have lots of stuff here on campus; did you want to know more about Tampa or USF?
<itnet7> Okay, so we'll get the poll up, let's talk particulars after the meeting if you have time chaynie_ !
<chaynie_> itnet7: Done!
<itnet7> Last topic
<itnet7> [TOPIC] Party with jamalta - Cary Haynie @ Mon, 02 May 2011 20:52 UTC
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Party with jamalta - Cary Haynie @ Mon, 02 May 2011 20:52 UTC 
<bluebomber_usf> Good question. I'm sure of access to all that except the computer labs. I'm not sure about our policy to reserve them.
<cjohnston> yay!!
<chaynie_> This one has a hard dependency on jamalta being present.
<bluebomber_usf> Plus parking will be an issue for any USF campus, including Lakeland.
<bluebomber_usf> FYI.
<chaynie_> bluebomber_usf: We travel in packs, fret not. :)
<bluebomber_usf> chaynie: Do you walk in single file to hide your numbers?
<itnet7> chaynie_: any inklings of when and for how long he'll be here?
<itnet7> bluebomber_usf: sometimes
<chaynie_> bluebomber_usf: astride, to increase them.
<chaynie_> itnet7: nah, We were gonna wait until the meeting to dicuss it so no one missed out on the info.
<chaynie_> Only you can guess the irony now. ;)
<itnet7> :-)
<chaynie_> I've got to talk to him about a job here though, so I'll get the info and disseminate it via itnet7.
<itnet7> Cool!
<itnet7> Well if no one has anything else...
<chaynie_> And now that I've got irc back on my work pc, I'll be around more.
<itnet7> +1 chaynie_ !
<chaynie_> because this beats 133k lines of flash code EVERY TIME.
<itnet7> [TOPIC] Open Discussion, Anyone have something they'd like to talk about?
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Open Discussion, Anyone have something they'd like to talk about? 
<zoopster> so what was the outcome of the party on 2 May?
<zoopster> ya lost me on that one
<itnet7> zoopster: ?
<itnet7> Oh, those were the dates that the topics were put up
<zoopster> ah
<itnet7> I believe
<bluebomber_usf> I wanted to tell everyone about the great talk that zoopster gave here at USF recently.
<itnet7> bluebomber_usf: ?
<bluebomber_usf> Yeah, yeah ^
<itnet7> cool!
<itnet7> go ahead!
<bluebomber_usf> Last Friday zoopster gave a great presentation on Ubuntu and Canonical at an IEEE-CS meeting we had. We packed out the room at 3p.m. on a Friday afternoon.
<itnet7> great news!!
<zoopster> I kept the pizza hot.
<bluebomber_usf> The event gathered a lot of interest and students (and staff) came with some great questions. Thanks go to zoopster!
<itnet7> \o/ good job zoopster !
<chaynie_> zoopster: Which talk was it? Was the hamster one?
<itnet7> lol
<bluebomber_usf> Yeah, it's a good sign when we have nothing leftover but napkins. My labmates got mad (usually we have leftover food), but whatever.
<bluebomber_usf> =D
<itnet7> I do want to learn more about the hams
<chaynie_> itnet7: http://projecthamster.wordpress.com/about/
<itnet7> bluebomber_usf: We never have any food leftover at events, (last UDS Pizza party comes to mind)
<chaynie_> ;)
<bluebomber_usf> I don't remember mention of a hamster.
<itnet7> cool chaynie_ I thought you were referring to ham radio ops
<zoopster> chaynie_: shhh.
<zoopster> that's MY super secret project
<bluebomber_usf> Heh.
<chaynie_> zoopster: Sorry, I keep ruining your gigs.
<chaynie_> =D
<zoopster> I have one thing itnet7
<itnet7> go for it
<zoopster> not ubuntu related, but we had another successful balloon launch...got some cool vids of the shuttle taking off from about 60k ft.
<itnet7> any links for everyone?
<zoopster> didn't do much telemetry this time around...but maybe I can work with the USF guys and do that
<zoopster> http://questforstars.com
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://questforstars.com 
<itnet7> doh!, I guess I could have remembered that :-)
<zoopster> last launch is set for 8 July right now...get out and see it....you won't see another.
<bluebomber_usf> zoopster, one of the guys up front who knew what ham radio was has changed his profile pic on Facebook to match mine (the Natty logo).
<bluebomber_usf> Where's the launch?
<zoopster> NICE
<chaynie_> zoopster: Are you still interested in that chat about gaming on ubuntu?
 * bluebomber_usf looks up questforstars
<zoopster> chaynie_ yes I am
<itnet7> bluebomber_usf: sweet!
<zoopster> bluebomber_usf: was talking about last space shuttle launch
<chaynie_> zoopster: How would you like to proceed then? I've got a couple people who might interested, but I'll need some lead time to corral them all together.
<zoopster> set it up...I'll come to you
<itnet7> Well, everyone is welcome to stick around and chat, but I'm going to issue the endmeeting for mootbot
<bluebomber_usf> Ahhh. Nice pics on the site, though.
<zoopster> thanks itnet7
<itnet7> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 01:45.
<chaynie_> zoopster: Which days work best for you?
<zoopster> chaynie_: where at? Orlando/Winter Haven?
<munz> itnet7: qa positions? when are they to be posted?
<chaynie_> zoopster: Orlando definitely. Probably either maitland / winter park or the ucf area.
<zoopster> chaynie_: any morning works for me
<chaynie_> zoopster: would a lunch thing work then?
<zoopster> I'm at E3 Expo 6-8 June
<zoopster> chaynie_: yea...I can do lunch
<itnet7> munz: they just added about 8 jobs since last friday
<chaynie_> zoopster: lucky b@$tard.
<munz> cool
<itnet7> let me get you the rss link
<bluebomber_usf> When will we know more about the travel plans to SELF?
<chaynie_> zoopster: ok. one last thing.
<munz> k, thanx
<zoopster> munz: http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/careers
<chaynie_> would canonical consider sponsering some game development?
<chaynie_> sponsoring, even?
<itnet7> munz: I just pm'd you the long link
<chaynie_> because if that's the case, I might be able to get my boss interested.
<itnet7> You can add that as one of your feeds if you want
<zoopster> chaynie_: possibly...depends on what it involves. I'd need to understand the details. We have been fronting $$ for game dev
<munz> cool
<itnet7> pak33m: were you still thinking about going to SC for SELF?
<chaynie_> zoopster: That's very interesting. I'll talk to my boss and get back to you.
<zoopster> chaynie_: ok
<munz> lol, how do i see it in irssi?
<itnet7> munz: ?
<munz> a pm
<itnet7> oh
<itnet7> do you have a channel display at the bottom?
<itnet7> or somewhere
<itnet7> is there a number by itnet7?
<itnet7> if there is do /window <#>
<munz> looks like this: (21:45) (munz[+i]) (2:freenode/#ubuntu-us-fl[+ntz]) (Act: 1,3)  
<itnet7> I'm guessing /window 3
<munz> yes! just got it
<itnet7> then /window 2 to come back
<itnet7> cool
<munz> :) thx :)
<itnet7> you can also do 
<itnet7> alt + 2, and alt + 3
<itnet7> to switch
<itnet7> more quickly
<munz> cool!
<bluebomber_usf> Hooray for keyboard shortcuts!
<itnet7> you should get some of the other scripts
<munz> ok
<itnet7> I can e-mail you a copy of mine
<itnet7> I have a nick list on the right side
<itnet7> and a whole bunch of other cool stuff working
<munz> cool :)
<itnet7> bluebomber_usf: the only problem comes in when you have 20 or so channels
<munz> i have used xchat in the past
<munz> but now im set up like you explained
<bluebomber_usf> I'm using xchat currently.
<munz> irssi on server
<bluebomber_usf> I like it much more than Empathy IRC.
<itnet7> I used to really like xchat, I still do
<munz> and ssh to it run byobu
<itnet7> but nothing beets screen + irssi
<munz> then everything is there
<itnet7> and byobu for sure
<bluebomber_usf> So, pak33m has become unresponsive. Anyone else/new thinking about going to SELF?
<munz> nice b/c i am on diff pc's and diff places
<bluebomber_usf> Oh, that mention of byobu reminds me: I think we should do a Jam on Screen/Byobu
<itnet7> I think I might make a screen cast on it
<itnet7> That was one of the other things that everyone talked about at UDS
<itnet7> making short, appealing videos that show off really cool features etc.
<pak33m> bluebomber_usf: sorry busy with some work fun. doesn't look like i'll be going to self this year. 
<itnet7> :-(
<bluebomber_usf> :'(
<pak33m> yeah, i was hoping to have more money to do it because really that's the main issue.
<pak33m> i'm even kidless that weekend
<itnet7> pak33m: If I am able to go we can all work something out
<itnet7> I will know soon
<pak33m> i mighta missed it but do we know who all is going?
<itnet7> cjohnston bluebomber_usf and me so far
<itnet7> cjohnston still has to clear it with work
<pak33m> itnet7: well, keep me posted.
<itnet7> definitely
<pak33m> itnet7: think you all would leave on friday?
<bluebomber_usf> Yes.
<itnet7> Well, Friday is part of the Ubucon, So I was thinking of trying to get there by Thursday Evening
<bluebomber_usf> Err, I can leave on Friday. Hehe. I can't speak for everyone else.
<pak33m> i'd really like to go. so, lemme see what i don't have this friday.
<pak33m> itnet7: i would be good to take off that friday but have to work on thursday until 5
<pak33m> itnet7: nobody has contacted dj pak33m either
<pak33m> :(
<itnet7> :-(
<pak33m> maybe this time icould get round the show
<itnet7> How long did it take us to drive last time?
<pak33m> dj pak33m plays too loudly
<pak33m> 6 hours maybe
<itnet7> to SC?
<pak33m> or 8 
<pak33m> less?
<pak33m> am i warm
<itnet7> I think it was at least 8, looking it up now
<Chloric_> hey guys
<itnet7> Hey there Chloric_ !
<pak33m> chaynie_: foprgot to ask. do we need dj pak33m for the jamal party?
<Chloric_> hows it going itnet??
<itnet7> Chloric_: good and you?
<cjohnston> do be do be do
<bluebomber_usf> Keep us updated re SELF. Have a good night.
<itnet7> well gonna catch a movie with my lady!
<mhall119> bluebomber: parking at the lakeland campus wouldn't be an issue
<mhall119> the lakeland campus doesn't have any restrictions on parking, and more than enough space
<MichelleQ> pak33m: when's jamal going to be back, anyone know?
<cjohnston> looks like itnet7 has work to do :-P http://status.chrisjohnston.org/ubuntu-oneiric/community-web-developers.html
<cjohnston> MichelleQ: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/956/detail/
<itnet7> cjohnston: I know, still trying to think of how I can get that achieved
<itnet7> bbiab
<cjohnston> I know.. I was showing off the burndown
<cjohnston> enjoy your movie
<mhall119> 19% done, sweet
<MichelleQ> cjohnston: thanks.  :-)
<jamalta> Party? o.O
<jamalta> MichelleQ: I'll be flying in tomorrow, leaving next tuesday.
<jamalta> Oh, nvm.. chaynie_ was talking about the long term option :P
<chaynie> zoopster: ping.
<dorgan> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> dorgan: pong
<dorgan> mhall119: so not sure if you noticed or knew but Sencha Con 2011 is the same time as UDS again this year
<mhall119> is it in Florida?
<dorgan> no
<dorgan> TX
<mhall119> so, easy choice
<dorgan> if it was in Florida that would be awsome I would just split my time
<dorgan> yeah TX it is :)
<mhall119> :P
<dorgan> sorry...company is paying for it...and UDS doesnt have a benefit for the company
<mhall119> my choice is easy because it's made for me, I have to be a UDS
<dorgan> yeah
<mhall119> same situation, different outcome
<dorgan> I would lovwe to go to UDS but that would mean me using vacation time which I am saving so I can visit my Family in NY this october
<dorgan> also there is a webinar today on migrating from ExtJS3->4
<mhall119> cool, but I don't have to worry about that anymore
<dorgan> oh yeah?
<dorgan> No more Ext work?
<mhall119> no past Ext work that I need to support
<dorgan> Ahhhh
<dorgan> so just new stuff now?
<mhall119> hopefully soon
<dorgan> have you started using 4 at all?
<mhall119> not yet, but I looked at the changes they were making
<dorgan> the changes are incredible...performance alone on the grids is awesome....  and they just release 4.0.1  which showed on average a 300% increase in performance over the initial 4.0 grids
<mhall119> nice
<dorgan> they also got rid of list view...since gridPanel is much more efficient now
<dorgan> yeah
<dorgan> I am having some issues with the charts...but I am just waiting on documentation for that
<mhall119> I need to put JSON/REST api on read feeder so I can start building the UI with ext
<dorgan> And I believe thanks to my suggestion...a themeing section should soon appear on the forums under the ExtJS4 community section
<dorgan> Themeing is very simple with ExtJS4 once you get the hang of compass/saas
<bluebomber> Who's going to SELF?
<bluebomber> Anyone going to SELF?
<dorgan> what is SELF?
<itnet7> South East Linux Fest
<itnet7> In South Carolina
<dorgan> if it was in Florida I would go
<dorgan> :D
<itnet7> dorgan: it's only 9 hours
<itnet7> ;-P
<dorgan> :) plus hotel and gas
<itnet7> Yeah!
<maxolasersquad> Is SELF this weekend or next?
<mhall119> jun. 10-12
<maxolasersquad> I could probably make it if someone was able to pick me up and take me, which is unlikely.
<quintux> amtrak to south carolina is cheap i would imagine.
<maxolasersquad> amtrak doesn't run through Tallahassee unfortunately.
<maxolasersquad> I'd love to ride the train though.
<bluebomber> Amtrak costs just under $300 round trip, and adds 36 travel hours onto either side of the conference.
<bluebomber> Man, the train did sound like fun, though.
<maxolasersquad> "Amtrak made a bureaucratic decision to permanently disband passenger service to the Gulf States region Via the Sunset Limited and shifted funding resources to improve Amtrak passenger service to States along the Northeast Corridor." - https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Tallahassee_%28Amtrak_station%29
<maxolasersquad> This saddens me.
<munz> itnet7: when ever you have a chance can you send me the scripts you were talking about please?
<raubvogel> Wow. I went to the Amtrack site and see how much it would cost to go  from Jacksonville Fl to Spartanburg SC. Well, forget about the price. I would  depart at 10:57pm on saturday and arrive at 4:14am on *Monday*. Come on! This  is ridiculous! And, either I would have to make a stop in NC or, get this,   Washington DC!
<itnet7> munz: sure, I will in a moment
<itnet7> munz: you will have add your own channels and stuff, but I will leave Florida and a couple of others for examples
<itnet7> maxolasersquad: what about Greyhound? I have hard they have outlets and wifi in some of their buses nowadays
<itnet7> raubvogel: do you live towards tallahassee? or tampa?
<raubvogel> inet7, Gainesville. 
<itnet7> Wow!
<itnet7> I wonder how much out of the way it would be for us to go to SC through Gainesville
<raubvogel> I dunno
<MichelleQ> itnet7: when we came home from Clemson in 09, we left there at around 5p, and pulled into our driveway at almost 7am.  
<MichelleQ> mind, we had the kids with us, but we came down 75
<itnet7> Ah, thanks MichelleQ !
<MichelleQ> np
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-05-26
<itnet7> munz: were you able to get the file, and use it?
<munz> itnet7: thanks, got the files, will get it setup later tonight or tomorrow morning
<itnet7> coolbeans
<itnet7> If you run into any snags, let me know!
<munz> k, thx :)
<munz> itnet7: what port 6667?
<itnet7> You can use that one if you want
<itnet7> I use a non-standard port
<itnet7> if that is what you have in your current config and it was working, use it
<munz> k
<munz> itnet7: can't find adv_windowlist.pl or notify.pl on the site but i have the others
<itnet7> http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/irssi
<itnet7> there's a url to download adv_windowlist.pl there
<itnet7> http://lewk.org/blog/irssi-notify
<itnet7> for notify.pl
<munz> cool
<itnet7> cool, now I'm thinking about trying twirssi
<itnet7> on the first link
<munz> cool
<munz> brb
<munz> yay itnet7 running nicely :)
<ShawnR> anyone know why power management would be missing from my system settings on 11.04?
<munz> ShawnR: have you clicked your pwr button (next to your user name)
<munz> then system settings
<munz> then hardware
<munz> then PM is there
<ShawnR> yeah, munz pm is NOT there for me :/
<ShawnR> i did do the gnome3 switch instead of unity, i don't know if that would have lost the icon somehow
<munz> ohhh
<munz> possibly
<ShawnR> what is the command to launch it from terminal?
<ShawnR> or do you know the package name for it?
<munz> i dont know the command
<ShawnR> this is killing me, i guess somewhere in all this upgrading, it set my lid close to put it in suspend (at least every time i close the lid, i have to put in the password and network connection is lost)
<munz> gnome-power-preferences
<munz> ^^^^^^
<ShawnR> thanks a lot
<ShawnR> The program 'gnome-power-preferences' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<ShawnR> so i guess that's why i am missing it :P
<munz> lol
<munz> :)
<ShawnR> i kept googling and only got something for the gnome-panel notifcation thingy and for the pm-* commands
<ShawnR> i still have to try and figure out what i want.  i don't like unity, nor gnome3
<ShawnR> and ubuntu classic seems to be a little lacking for me, i want gnome 2.
<munz> yea, did you tru unity for a while?
<ShawnR> however, i'm assuming i'll have to find some new-age thing to adjust to eventually
<ShawnR> yeah, i gave it about a week or two solid
<ShawnR> i REALLY like having a toolbar at the bottom with my currently open windows
<ShawnR> i don't like the mac osx-ish panel on the left
<munz> i would like to be anle to tweak it more
<munz> i did not like it @1st
<ShawnR> right
<munz> but do like more now
<ShawnR> if i had more tweakable options, i could deal with it
<ShawnR> i like having a bar up top to have a quick launch from and a bar at the bottom with my currently open
<ShawnR> if i had more room to tweak unity, i'd give it more of a chance
<ShawnR> the other thing is, on my older laptop, it doesn't run so hot anyways (gnome3 wasn't any better in that respect either)
<munz> yea, i feel my old laptop (p4 2.4GHz) is getting left behind
<ShawnR> mine isn't that old, but it is a true Vista baby (bought the day vista came out)
<ShawnR> so jan 2007
<ShawnR> ok, this is odd
<ShawnR> when i try to apt-get install gnome-power-preferences, it says i already have the newest version
<ShawnR> err, i apt-get gnome-power-manager
<ShawnR> but when i try to run gnome-power-preferences, it says cannot find, pls apt-get install gnome-power-manager... infinite loop it seems
<munz> hmmmm?
<munz> weird
<ShawnR> yup
<ShawnR> gonna reboot, brb
<munz> n
<munz> k
<ShawnR> odder still....
<ShawnR> http://img163.imageshack.us/i/screenshot3ob.png/
<ShawnR> that's what i get
<ShawnR> now, weechat runs on my server, i ssh into the server to view it
<ShawnR> so it should have nothing to do with my laptop (which i am currently dicking around with on the stupid unity in ubuntu 11.04)
<ShawnR> terminal is fine when SSHed in, but once i start up the irc program, it looks like that dookie
<ShawnR> something is weird
<itnet7> munz: glad it's working
<itnet7> did it pause for your cloak when you launched it?
<itnet7> munz: Twirssi is pretty sweet as well, There's an even easier way to install it on Ubuntu
<munz> itnet7: yes it did
<munz> i'll look @twirssi 2 morrow
<itnet7> Yeah, You'll really like it
<itnet7> you can even use it for identi.ca
<itnet7> it just doesn't seem to forward to both unfortunately
<itnet7> even if your account in either is set to
<itnet7> ttys... let me know how it goes!
<munz> k
<pak33m> itnet7: see you been messing with twirssi. is it limited to twitter or does it do identica as well?
<pak33m> i used to use identichat but could never keep in a room
<pak33m> itnet7: ah nm, stopped being lazy and looked it up
<dorgan> is there a way to tell the last time logwatch ran on a system?
<munz> pak33m: itnet7 said it can do both but only one at a time...i think :)
<munz> any one have experience w/running rs-232 over cat5 cable
<munz> trying to find out how far i can run it
<munz> lol pak33m, just read you figured it out
<chaynie> munz: if you're using a converter, it's probably the same limits as ethernet, or ~100ft
<munz> i'm trying to not use a converter
<munz> want to run it 75-100ft
<munz> to an outdoor sign
<jimmah> munz: well, sorta I did
<maxolasersquad> munz: We have a POS system that uses RS2332 over CAT5, but it's probably four feet long.
<maxolasersquad> I'd bet it's still the regular cat5 distance, or something close to it.
<munz> cool, i think i should be ok then :)
<munz> thanx
<maxolasersquad> http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/487591 says 50m should be fine.
<zus> hello everyone  
<itnet7> hey there zus !
<zus> hey itnet7 
<zus> oh i filled  out the survey thing i got in the  emails, i have to admit since i began using ubuntu  i have learned alot but still feel as if im a newbie
<itnet7> no worries! Thanks for filling it out!!
<zus> was it an anonymus survey or does some info  get sent  out?
<itnet7> I am pretty sure it's anonymous
<itnet7> though it will be tabulated, and will provide some measurement metrics for the user experience team (I believe)
<zus> well i got some questisons i wanna read up on but first, is xfce and xubuntu two diferent things?
<itnet7> xfce is the window manager for xubuntu
<itnet7> xfce is a separate project outside of ubuntu
<itnet7> zus: I need to find the time a little later to take the survey myself
<zus> itnet7,  i am usin chromuim and it took a second to load page to page but other than that it was a simple  to the  point survey, 
<itnet7> cool, I just have to do this one quick required training thing for work, then I'm gonna hit it too
<zus> itnet7,  i was working for a cable company but they laid everyone off and  shut the doors in  St. Lucie county
<itnet7> zus: So sorry to hear that!
<zus> sucks with no work cant back up my fun times. beer drinking and hell raising
<zus> i really hate when  i mistype a url and its a comcast page that  pops up asking if i ment such and such.
<itnet7> Yeah
<itnet7> I know what you mean
<zus> how come   they changed from ooo to libre? 
<itnet7> zus: ooo was acquired by Oracle when they purchased Sun
<zus> i see
<itnet7> Oracle was not doing any active development, so a bunch fo developers left Oracle and forked the project
<zus> so in a sence it still is  ooo 
<zus> are they still doing virtualbox?
<maxolasersquad> zus: Oracle is still doing VirtualBox, and it is still rocking.
<zus> cool
<itnet7> zus: kind of but it seems faster too me for some reason when I use it
<itnet7> ^ libreoffice
<itnet7> VirtualBox does rock!
<itnet7> Even with Oracle maintaining it
<itnet7> I am surprised they did what they did with dropping ooo like that
<itnet7> zus: they just recently announced the drop of support and blamed it on the community fork
<zus> on an review of  11.04 in youtube  a guy said there are features that are new to libre that werent in ooo i have yet to  play with it so i dont know
<itnet7> which was really backward
<itnet7> cool
<zus> http://www.facebook.com/OracleLinux im reading  tihis  now
<itnet7> pak33m: ping
<jimmah> itnet7: yo yo yo yo
<itnet7> You never answered... about Thursday
<jimmah> itnet7: sorry, the pm window exploded when I pasted a link
<jimmah> BOOM
<itnet7> lol
<jimmah> probably the symantec gods
<jimmah> hehe
<jimmah> I can probably leave out early that Thursday. when are you talking again?
<pak33m> GTswagger: hey hey
<pak33m> GTswagger: can you tell me what the channel is for self?
<itnet7> #southeastlinuxfest
<pak33m> GTswagger: nm, think i got it. that whole google thing.
<pak33m> itnet7: thanks my man
<pak33m> :)
<itnet7> np
<maxolasersquad> The best thing Oracle could have done was held on to it and watched it die.  Now that they've freed it too late, i.e. after LO wanted to merge, it's causing splintering in the community.
<itnet7> n/widow 23
<maxolasersquad> I hope OO and LO can still merge and become one organization with one product.
<maxolasersquad> Given the the community has already jumped to LO, it may make more sense for LO to obsorb OO than the other way around.
<itnet7> Yeah!
<zus> so long as it works and well i suppose. and it seems that LO was accepted very fast
<zus> were they around  before or is  LO fairly  new?
<zus> lol, im in archlinux  channel reading, and some one  just got  this http://arch.har-ikkje.net/gfx/gtfo2.png
<zus> im putin that on a widget as a pic on my desktop
<munz> itnet7: hey i keep getting "sh: notify-send: not found", any ideas?
<itnet7> do you have libnotify-bin installed
<itnet7> ?
<munz> ok i just installed it can you say my name?
<itnet7> munz: ping
<munz> cool, i think it is now working :)
<itnet7> Did you see a notification in the upper right side?
<munz> yes but i had xchat open also
<munz> lol
<itnet7> Oh, cool!!
<munz> can you try again
<itnet7> sure 
<zus> is there any xubuntu user in the team?
<mhall119> zus: off and on
<zus> mhall119,  hi. if im thinking right  being a light wieght distro i can have more room on my  hdd and run more programs since saving resources  im not sure
<mhall119> zus: your thinking is right
<mhall119> Xfce runs in less RAM, and Xubuntu tends to have a smaller default install size
<mhall119> if you want really light, you might try Lubuntu also
<mhall119> but, IMO, Xubuntu has better integration and more polish
<zus> well, i dont want to lose the "eye candy"  but in using the  KXStudio-team-ppa it adds a lot of  audio video and grpahics  programs i want/need
<mhall119> you can run Compiz in Xfce, IIRC
<mhall119> but that kind of defeats the purpose
<zus> i really sdont run compiz and  my kwin is minimal i have a few widgets though
<zus> yes finally   linuxmint 11 kataya releases..... 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-05-27
<bluebomber> Hey, my ~/Templates folder isn't working. It contains items, but my context menu still says "No templates installed." Moreover, clicking in Nautilus Go -> Templates does nothing. Could anyone help?
<mhall119> bluebomber: no idea, I've never used that folder
<bluebomber> Figured it out.
<mhall119> what was it?
<bluebomber> BTW it might be a mint-only issue. I filed a report.
<bluebomber> The Templates target in ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs was pointing to ~ instead of ~/Templates inexplicably.
<mhall119> huh, that's an odd change for them to have made intentionally
<bluebomber> Yes. Especially so considering they do add a ~/Templates file.
<bluebomber> Err folder.
<RoAkSoAx> .win 2
<ShawnR> can someone help me with this? http://imgur.com/mP9Wg
<ShawnR> i run weechat on my 10.04 server and connect via ssh
<ShawnR> it was working fine until a system update last night on my laptop, now i get this funky stuff
<ShawnR> works fine using putty from my windows pc and from the server itself
<ShawnR> looks fine if i run puTTY on my laptop, though
<ShawnR> anybody? beuler? beuler?
<itnet7> ShawnR: not sure if this is even remotely related
<itnet7> http://www.linux-solved.com/post/SOLVED-tmux-weechat-text-smearing-72895.html
<itnet7> Could be a TERM setting
<ShawnR> itnet7: i foundit does work fine with that Byobu terminal, and P
<ShawnR> and puTTY
<ShawnR> but not with anything based off the old terminal
<itnet7> ah!
<ShawnR> i'm not sure what settings i would need to change or where to look
<ShawnR> i'm overall having a terrible time with 11.04 :(
<itnet7> Sorry to hear that :-(
<itnet7> I am trying to find something now that might help
<ShawnR> thanks
<ShawnR> my bigger problem is one that i can't avoid... gnome3 and unity, neither one i like, but eventually, i'm gonna have to move to something else
<ShawnR> but that isn't something anyone can just help me with... i just gotta pick the lesser of two evils
<itnet7> Well, hopefully the refinement of this development cycle will improve the usability of unity... I really like it personally, but I can see what you mean
<ShawnR> if i had more customization options, i might give it another go
<itnet7> Check out Quicklists and little things like that... plus lenses
<itnet7> if you do
<ShawnR> well, thanks itnet7 for all the help, i'm about to pass out, that's my cue to go to bed
<ShawnR> ok
<itnet7> I will keep looking and hit you up tomorrow 
<itnet7> gnight!
<ShawnR> thanks,just PM me and i'll see it sometime or another
<itnet7> coolbeans
<ShawnR> i haven't used that since middle school... lol
<ShawnR> this girl i had a crush on used it all the time... wait, are you her? :P
<itnet7> lol
<itnet7> I think not ;-P
<ShawnR> g'nite, thanks again
<itnet7> no problem
<itnet7> ttys
<ShawnR> hmm... another small problem
<ShawnR> ctrl+A, D escaped me out of my screen before... now it seems to escape me out of my terminal on my laptop...
<itnet7> Wow... I had that issue too when I upgraded to 10.10 on my server
<ShawnR> the screen deal?
<ShawnR> ever find a fix?
<itnet7> the Ctrl+A D thing
<itnet7> I will have to go through my bugs, I did what someone suggested
<itnet7> and it seemed to work
<itnet7> I will send you the bug number if I locate it
<ShawnR> thanks, i'd love to read up on why the heck it is messing up
<ShawnR> i wonder what would happen if i upgraded my server to 11.04
<itnet7> Yeah...
 * ShawnR isn't going to try that just yet, though
<itnet7> I am upgrading mine as we speak
<itnet7> I'll let you know how it goes...
<ShawnR> you're a glutton for pain, eh?
<ShawnR> i guess it probably won't be nearly as bad on my headless server where unity/gnome know no existence
<itnet7> I am running a gui on my server.. since it's the only way I have contact with the outside world while at work
<itnet7> It's my unproxied webrowser :-)
<ShawnR> well, fixed that one
<ShawnR> F9 to get into the menu, then change escape key sequence
<ShawnR> by default, the esc. sequence for byobu terminal is ctrl a
<ShawnR> actually, now that you mention it, i set the same thing up a while ago, so i guess i do have gnome on it
<ShawnR> i used it once to use baobab for my disk usage graph
<ShawnR> -X for the win :)
<itnet7> :-)
<ShawnR> so i use mine to have an always on IRC, you use yours to untracably look at porn at work, huh?
<ShawnR> j/k :P if I had a cubicle job, i'd do that so i could feel safe doing online banking at work, or even just logging into email
<itnet7> I can't even go to any site that mentions iptables
<itnet7> at work
<ShawnR> that stinks
<ShawnR> i've known places that blocked pretty much anything and everything for "shopping" even if they just had an ad on the site for shopping
<itnet7> Yeah, but they'll open up websense to let a Doctor stream a golf tournament
<ShawnR> yeah
<itnet7> to his machine
<ShawnR> i used to stream music via http from my home server to work via a auto-generated winamp playlist (that used my dyndns domain)
<itnet7> Yeah!
<ShawnR> but it seems like they blocked all traffic to dyndns domains
<ShawnR> but it is ok, now i am on the road and i just use subsonic to stream to my android phone :)
<ShawnR> i honestly think i have my music shared from my server 7-8 different ways, currently all running and operational
<ShawnR> ok, now that i can properly exit this friggin screen.... g'nite
<itnet7> gnite!
<bluebomber> So... SELF plans?
<munz> \o/  FRIDAY!!!  \o/
<chaynie> munz: Gotta get down on Friday!
 * mhall119 shoots chaynie 
<chaynie> mhall119: I can see you're clearly not a fan of the Rebecca Blacks.
<mhall119> there's more than one?!?
<chaynie> mhall119: mwahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<chaynie> .. and I would have gotten away with it too, were it not for you meddling kids.
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> just one I want to see an actual criminal say that when the reporters are following them into the court hosue
<mhall119> I mean, imagine if Bernie Madoff had done that, I might actually like the guy
<chaynie> mhall119: Jinkies!
<chaynie> mhall119: I'm inclined to agree with you. Although I think most criminals take themselves too seriously to make a scooby doo joke on their way into court.
<mhall119> true
<mhall119> sad though
<bluebomber> I forgot already: Are either of you going to SELF?
<bluebomber> ( mhall119 or chaynie )
<chaynie> mhall119 is going for me.
 * chaynie lives vicariously through mhall119
<mhall119> surprise!
<bluebomber> I see.
<mhall119> chaynie: right now you're enjoying coffee and corn chex then
<chaynie> mhall119: Hell yes!
<bluebomber> Coffee sounds good. I'll live my morning breakfast vicariously through you right now, too.
<chaynie> Hooray 10 minute flash build times!
<chaynie> Productivity, GO!
<itnet7> munz, my timeout in my irssi config was too low, so I was joining channels without my cloak, you may need to modify that be quadrupling the value if you would like yours to work properly :-)
<itnet7> s/that be/that by/
<munz> itnet7: so change line 13 wait time?
<itnet7> *checking
<itnet7> munz: yes, I changed the value from 2000 to 8000 and it now works for me... 
<itnet7> I have increased the number of channels that I autojoin, so maybe that's why it used to work in the past, but doesn't any longer :-)
<munz> how can i tell if it is working?
<itnet7> munz: do you have a cloak?
<munz> lol guess not
<munz> it hides your ip?
<itnet7> Yes
<munz> Munz4Pre$
<munz> lol wrong window
<munz> i guess i now need to change that
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> aspirational passwords, FTW
<munz> lol mhall119, exactly :)
<munz> at least it has been rotated out and is not on anything public
<nigelb> munz: nice try at making us beleive that.
 * nigelb proceeds to try that on all accounts munz has :P
<itnet7> nigelb: lol
<nigelb> itnet7: :)
<nigelb> itnet7: I have done that before.  Type my most important password into an IRC window.
<itnet7> ditto
<nigelb> I've never enabled screenlocking after that :P
<munz> lol nigelb 
<nigelb> munz: :)
<munz> worst part, this irc is logged :( oh well
<nigelb> itnet7: ^^ see it was a critical password :D
<nigelb> It always is :)
<munz> ROFL!!!
<itnet7> ;-)
 * munz denys everything
<RoAkSoAx>  
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-05-28
<munz> itnet7: i have a cloak now, thx :)
<itnet7> munz: sweet!!
<bluebomber> Hola, todo
<bluebomber_satel> Happy Memorial Day weekend, everyone.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-05-29
<ghuru> hello!
<bluebomber_satel> Hi.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-05-22
<BA707> Anyone here ?   I see no one in the user list...  :-/
<cjohnston> im not here
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-05-23
<DammitJim> does anyone use sharepod?
<quiriquix> Hello!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-05-25
<moken> hello
<DammitJim> hi
<raubvogel> Hey
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-05-26
<jamaicanpelpa> hello
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-05-20
<stevelitt> What's the latest on the Cups problem with invalid access on HP 4050's? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups-filters/+bug/998087 
<stevelitt> A couple nights ago an update started doing this to my Xubuntu 12.10 setup. I "fixed" it with lpadmin -p <printer> -o pdftops-renderer-default=pdftops, but still have problems with excessively light print and "must have Postscript 3" errors when trying to print certain postscript from evince.
<stevelitt> Google seems to imply this got fixed a year ago, but I just got a bad update a few days ago.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-05-22
<DammitJim> hi all! has anyone seen Jimmy lately?
<govatent> jimmy?
<DammitJim> yeah, DJ Jimmy
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-05-20
<Nothing_Much> Who's gonna be the community manager now? o.o
<mhall119> not sure yet, that's still being worked out
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: ^
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-05-21
<Bryanstein> mhall119, ping
<Nothing_Much> Hi everyone
<mhall119> Bryanstein: pong
<Bryanstein> mhall119, we've been throwing the ball around in regards to a UDS at Fossetcon
<mhall119> UDS?
<Bryanstein> oops Ubuncon
<mhall119> ah, yes, that makes more sense
<Bryanstein> s/Ubuncon/Ubucon
<mhall119> who is "we"?
<Bryanstein> Fossetcon board
<Bryanstein> Which it's prospective, yet I'm thinking about the logistics of things beyond saying, ok this space is for a Ubucon.
<Bryanstein> "Booking" speakers and having a format...that part is quasi easy.
<mhall119> have you talked to nhaines?
<Bryanstein> Ole Nathan...no I haven't
<mhall119> he can probably give better advice on it that me
<mhall119> I only went to the first one he did, way back at scale7x or something like that
<Bryanstein> mhall119, well I've been to a few and I've seen what is what...even one nhaines was at and I actually ran one at South East Linux Fest lol
<mhall119> ok
<Bryanstein> It was sorta...errr I saved it. Amber G couldn't make it so I stepped in 
<Bryanstein> So none of the logistics really were handled by me...well the event was devoid of logistics prior to it falling into my lap a week before the event.
<Bryanstein> I'll chat up nhaines and see what's the word thanks mhall119 
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> sorry I'm not more help, I'm in Europe this week so it's 11:45pm for me
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-05-22
<Nothing_Much> what's going on in europe?
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: lots of hacking, arguing and drinking
<Nothing_Much> oh my
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-05-18
<ahoneybun> mhall119: you said it would be nice to request 7-8 Vervet Shirt?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: for SELF/UbuCon?
<mhall119> yes
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-05-20
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> ahoneybun: pong
<ahoneybun> mhall119: about those speaker slots
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> ?
<ahoneybun> how long would the talk need to be?
<mhall119> 50 minutes, IIRC
<ahoneybun> iirc?
<mhall119> I'm on my phone atm, I will confirm that later for you
<mhall119> if I recall correctly
<ahoneybun> ok thanks
<mhall119> np
 * ahoneybun don't think he can talk or 50mins
<ahoneybun> *for
<mhall119> do you have a preferance between morning or afternoon?
<mhall119> 50 minutes isn't bad, jusy build yourself a good sized deck of slides
<ahoneybun> afternoon if I can, no clue on times from KeithIMyers__ other then he is leaving at night
<mhall119> ok
<ahoneybun> could be a good amount of questions more then anything
<ahoneybun> I'm sitting at 10 slides atm (including the link page)
<mhall119> I'm hoping we'll have a good sized audience, so hopefully lots of questions too
<ahoneybun> yea me too.
<mhall119> I usually aim for 1 slide per minute or two
<ahoneybun> 9mins talk XD
<mhall119> any less and the pace feels slow
<mhall119> but thats personal style
<ahoneybun> mhall119: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6zAAODZFwQ2SGJCQ1YxRE1IaUU/view?usp=sharing : current work
<mhall119> other people can give an hour talk with only a handful of slides
<ahoneybun> the topic is pretty big, and I've talked to people and they haave much to say about my soluation
<ahoneybun> *solution
<mhall119> ahoneybun: ok, slots are 60 minutes, with 15 minute breaks between
<mhall119> ahoneybun: do you have a title for your presentation?
<ahoneybun> not currently
<ahoneybun> I know you can't go over it since your on your phone
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I'm back home now, actually, just got on my laptop
<ahoneybun> oh ok cool
 * ahoneybun is thinking of titles
<ahoneybun> mhall119: perhaps: Documentation: A Unified Approach
<mhall119> can I tack "Ubuntu " to the start of that?
<ahoneybun> since we are all a part of Ubuntu I don't see why it would not make sense
<ahoneybun> Ubuntu Documentation: A Unified Approach
<mhall119> ahoneybun: sounds good, thanks
<ahoneybun> ok
 * ahoneybun needs to make this good and neat
<mhall119> ahoneybun: do you have any Kubuntu DVDs or stickers you can bring for our booth?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I only have Ubuntu for Women stickers from pleia2
<ahoneybun> I have thought of burning a few DVD's and making boxes myself tbh
<mhall119> ahoneybun: ok, I'm asking msm if Canonical has any printed DVDs of Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> oh cool, might be pretty old lol
<mhall119> well that's why I'm asking :)
<ahoneybun> oh I'm asking around now :)
<mhall119> Bryanstein: are you going to SELF?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I'm going to look around locally for a shirt maker and request funds from the Community Donations
<mhall119> ahoneybun: if you can't find one, or get them done in time, let me know and I'll see about getting some generic Ubuntu shirts from our shop
<ahoneybun> I'll most likely just ask for a general amount based on current price for some online shops since SELF is less then a month away
 * ahoneybun walks out to check at the place down the shirt
<ahoneybun> *street
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-05-21
<ahoneybun> someone is sending me a few Kubuntu Stickers mhall119
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-05-23
<boydmcree> hello
<boydmcree> trying to find help, installed PC BSD and my ubuntu disappeared
<Nothing_Much> Hi anybody
<ahoneybun> hey Nothing_Much
 * ahoneybun grabs some water
<Nothing_Much> What types of jobs are hard to lose?
<ahoneybun> um when your the only one who knows how to fix something important?
<Nothing_Much> huh
<Nothing_Much> anybody in or near the lake mary region?
<ahoneybun> I'm in the south
<Nothing_Much> You mean North?
<ahoneybun> pretty sure near Miami is south
<ahoneybun> unless your in Key West
<Nothing_Much> Oh, you meant Floridian south
<Nothing_Much> Technically, the more northern you go in Florida, the more southern you become
<ahoneybun> lol
<Nothing_Much> I think that's why Florida has the Florida Man meme
<Nothing_Much> It's as backwards as you can get
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> sorry for double lol
<Nothing_Much> np
<Nothing_Much> but it's pretty crazy
<ahoneybun> Florida?
<Nothing_Much> yes
<Nothing_Much> https://twitter.com/_floridaman
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-05-23
<ahoneybun> mhall119 http://usefoss.com/index.php/2016/05/20/ubuntu-touch-on-a-tablet-its-a-n7-not-a-m10/
<ahoneybun> some feedback for the team lol
<jose> ahoneybun: yep, I have a talk
<mhall119> nice, kind of sucks that it doesn't use the front camera for hangouts, is there a bug filed for that?
<ahoneybun> not sure tbh there are bugs against the camera from the galaxy nexus and nexus 7 1st gen
<ahoneybun> I've would love to take some of those out
<ahoneybun> just need permission
<ahoneybun> also lots of bluetooth issues, well one with it keep turning off or it not turning on with the system
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-05-27
<mintEfresh>  so what part of florida?
<ahoneybun> mm 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-05-22
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> end of SMS support in Hangouts: http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/05/22/sms-support-hangouts-officially-ends-today-excluding-project-fi-subscribers/
<floridagram4> * ahoneybun sells his soul to @KMyers http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/05/22/deal-alert-samsung-now-offering-galaxy-s8-bogo-deal-t-mobile-better-t-mobiles-deal/
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Error : Your account has been overdrawn
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> I thought you would say my soul is worthless lol
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> I think TM made my SIM only work in the ZTE phone
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> ahhh
<floridagram4> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Nope. They don't do that
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> I had to select my network operator on the N4 before I had service on it
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> I'm now syncing with my Nextcloud for Enpass
<floridagram4> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Nice
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> I'm liking this
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-05-23
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Whatever shall I do?
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> 😆
<floridagram4> <chuckr> Ha e some dollar tree corn
<floridagram4> <AdamOutler> Kmyers, kill it with 🔥
<floridagram4> <Ivoriesablaze> Stopped the windows service?
<floridagram4> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I guess they mean Wine
<floridagram4> <SivaMachina> Kinda sounded like they Microzoft for a second
<floridagram4> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, In their defense, they are better than Samsung/HTC
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> I'm on March 2017 security
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> and still 6.0.1
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> I SOOOOO miss using custom roms
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> I was tempted to move to the damn Nexus 4 to get back to that
<floridagram4> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, That is not a huge deal. There are not too many noteworthy features between 6.0 and 7.0. Google has been bypassing slow updates by putting a lot more in Google Play Services.
<floridagram4> <KMyers> The Nexus 4 is not a great option as it lacks LTE
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> still hate the damn Stock UI
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Nothing wrong with the stock UI IMHO
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> I'm talking about the ZTE UI
<floridagram4> <KMyers> With Netflix declaring war on rooted/Modded devices, I expect more developers to follow suit
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> I would take Stock Android any day over this UI
<floridagram4> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, I have not done a lot of playing with the ZTE UI. A launcher would help (I assume you already did that)
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> Action Launcher yea
<floridagram4> <KMyers> Looks good
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> my text messages seem to be work ing now as well
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> that is a long phone
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> also those damn chinese like buttons
<floridagram4> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Can't do too much about that, onscreen buttons are nice but they take up real estate
<floridagram4> <KMyers> FYI - T-Mobile Tuesday is Gas
<floridagram4> <ahoneybun> I MIGHT be getting my mom's old van once she gets her new one
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> http://ff9.ocremix.org/
<maxolasersquad> SivaMachina: You're speaking my language. About to give it a lsiten.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers I hate that I can't remove facebook off this thing
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> anddd I can't take screenshots anymore
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> guess I messed with the stroage somehow
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> factory reseting it now
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers @AdamOutler
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Any idea?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Just go to the play store on the PC, unenroll in the beta and re-enroll
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I don't see a way to do that
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://play.google.com/apps/testing/com.nextcloud.client?authuser=0
<floridagram> <KMyers> Select Leave Program
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> thanks @KMyers
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I left the test.  Why?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I damn hate digits tmobile
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> It just messed up all my login text codes
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Then unenroll from it
<floridagram> <KMyers> I thought you did a while ago
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I can't I triee
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> They told me I can't unenroll
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I was getting the codes when I first set this phone up today
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://explore.t-mobile.com/beta-unsubscribe
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> this is a damn joke
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it's 2017 and I can't just uncheck a box to get out of the beta
<floridagram> <KMyers> Want me to call?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> if you want
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it's messed up my texting all over the place
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Done. They said it will take 20 minutes to take effect
<floridagram> <KMyers> No issues with digits on my stuff
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> yea but your using the app
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I don't want to use that damn thing
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I don't even know the use case of it
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers, Why?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Sorry. That was for Aaron. Sometimes when you factory reset and your phone does not have the latest Google Play Services, being enrolled in a beta gets wonky
<floridagram> <KMyers> Unenrolling and re-enrolling seems to fix it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> damn hate this setup for KDE Git
<floridagram> <KMyers> I  cant fix that one
<floridagram> <KMyers> Just uninstall the app, you have been unenrolled
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> It didn't fix my issue
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Can't get texts from Chase and such
<floridagram> <KMyers> You should be getting them, they said the process can take 20 minutes to a few hours at the most
<floridagram> <KMyers> Then the unenrollment is still going through
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-05-24
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'm making eggs
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ha, that's what I made as well.. but mine look much better
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I am domesticly challenged.  My wife is impressed!
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://www.reddup.co/
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> stupid stupid: http://gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/news/oneplus-5-fingerprint-sensor-front-panel-ceo-pete-lau-1697339
<floridagram> <KMyers> I like it on the back and feel that it makes more sense but others disagree with me on that (Apple and older Samsung phones for example)
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it makes sense to me to be on the back
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> as well
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> decided to stop being lazy & irresponsible and use a password manager over the browser
<floridagram> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, I do still use browser autofill for a few sites
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Might still keep a few for Google Smartlock. But for the most part I will be using pass
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> But Ido think the Android client for Pass has autofill capabilities
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Not sure how how well it works
<floridagram> <KMyers> I know my password manager autofill works well (enpass)
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Yeah. Decided to go with a more Open source option. That and if Pass stops being a thing I should be able to just use gpg to decrypt my passwords
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> "auto-confirm@amazon.com <auto-confirm@amazoncelebes.com>"
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> that's new
<floridagram> <KMyers> ?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it's a fake address
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I go tho my spam every so ofter just for fun
<floridagram> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, Enpass is not open source but there are a few mitigating factors that ensure I can access my stuff if they go under. The password bank is self hosted.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://www.xfinity.com/mobile/plan
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I plan to switch to keep ass once Android o comes out
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Keepass..  stupid voice recognition
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, I will pass
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Sure....
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'm super cereal. It translated it to what was written.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> But keepass is open source and once Android has auto fill API, I think it's a good time to switch.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> @AdamOutler
<floridagram> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, Android O has deeper integration. The current autofill that some password managers use are essentially a hack
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Ah
<floridagram> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, The current ones use the Android Accessibility API. Technically this could be abused and cause password leakage. The O implementation actually uses a much more secure method
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> So it's a thing kind of. But crappy and prone to being insecure
<floridagram> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, For the record, I am not aware of any actual attacks, just theoritical attacks
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Probably not something out want risk with passwords
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> and I don't have service on my phone anymore
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> The heck
<maxolasersquad> The O integration with password maangers is one of my favorite new features. I use KeePass for all my credentials. Streamlining and securing that pipeline is a big win.
<floridagram> <KMyers> I completely agree. Although I do not use keepass
<floridagram> <KMyers> Damn, Google actually got "keepass" correct... that was using Voice to Text on my Android Auto while driving to work.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Now @AdamOutler has some explaining to do
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Its my Accent
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Sometimes I ask Google something and he just say que
<floridagram> <KMyers> Have I ever said how much I love "screen"
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Aren't there mux wars like vim vs emacs but for screen, tmux byobu, etc?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Wow, you all love to talk
<floridagram> <KMyers> Curse you @Abrerr
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - sometimes
<floridagram> <Abrerr> I know I missed out on that tmux talk @ Fossetcon
<floridagram> <Abrerr> kekekeke
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Whatcha love about "screen", @KMyers ?
<floridagram> <KMyers> The fact that it just works
<floridagram> <Abrerr> can confirm, screen /dev/ttyUSB0 just works
<floridagram> <KMyers> Not doing that, just have a long running script on a server
<floridagram> <KMyers> (Re-indexing my NextCloud filesystem)
<floridagram> <Abrerr> I just like I don't have to specify baud rate, etc if I'm consoling into a device.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> :D
<mlsquad> I use Byobu, which is wrapper for both tmux and screen. It makes using either much easier.
<mlsquad> And apparently my power went out at 11:01 today, since that's the time my usual handle disconnected. :(
<floridagram> <Abrerr> dun dun dunnn
<mlsquad> And FWIW, I use my maxolasersquad handle through byobu on my home server.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> I have a small reference guide to screen because it's on some boxes @ work.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> otherwise it's tmux @ home when needed
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Byobu looks like.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> nice*
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> Yas
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> Almost 100 days up
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> Pix or it didn't happen.
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> There is the pic
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> 98d21h
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> Oh, there it is!  It has officially happened.
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> I reboot my closet server often.  Thanks to control.adamoutler.com, it's an easy way to reset inbound connections.
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> Its a raspi hooked to a pigtail controlled by this.  https://github.com/adamoutler/RaspberryPiGPIOControl/blob/master/README.md.  I should get pix up.
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> I have three power outlets hooked to a raspi web interface.
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> Lovely twitter
<floridagram5> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, That's nothing
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> well yea
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> damnnn
<floridagram5> <KMyers> That one has the highest uptime
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> any idea what's with this?
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> What app?
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> no app
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> it's just the whole thing
<floridagram5> <KMyers> I honestly disabled that check on mine
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> That is a web app or something.
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> Is that nextcloud?
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> where is that?
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> yea @AdamOutler
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> Package maintainers screwed up.
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> You can search the logs for more info.
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> https://aaron.rack1.net/index.php/settings/integrity/failed
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> ahhh
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> I'm stuck on 12.0.0 RC2
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> can't update
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> I can't see that error without login.
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> fixed it
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> was direct men
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> which I don't need with 12 anymore
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> Direct men?
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> *direct menu
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> Ok.  I saw that once with a Ubuntu package.  I guess that one slipped by @mhall119
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> That was OC9 and it was a package maintainer sticking his credits into the folder.
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> To login you need to provide the unhashed value of "updater.secret" in your config file.
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> I got the secret but it's not taking it
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> and did it with the CLI
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-05-25
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> I was just playing around with my firewall. Just found out I have a load balancer which translates requests.   I could redirect all requests to kmyers.me if I wanted to and do some amplification attacks :D
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> oh boy
<floridagram5> * ahoneybun just got ahoneybun.net
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> So I'm about to start downloading a backup of the internet if you're interested, I could redirect all traffic to you :D
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> mm can't get blog.ahoneybun.net to work
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> set it up with the Linode DNS Manger
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> *Manager
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24650123/
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler
<floridagram5> <KMyers> Looking
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> ohh
<floridagram5> <KMyers> What does the linode DNS manager look like
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> only touched the A/AAAA Records
<floridagram5> <KMyers> Ok, what does your Google "Nameservers" look like
<floridagram5> <KMyers> Your apache config is correct (although I would personally like to see you force ssl)
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> are you talking about the domain.google.com ?
<floridagram5> <KMyers> Yes
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> using the defaults
<floridagram5> <KMyers> There is your problem
<floridagram5> <KMyers> You need to select "Custom Nameservers" and point them to Linode's DNS
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> ns1.linode.com ?
<floridagram5> <KMyers> ns1.linode.com … ns2.linode.com … ns3.linode.com … ns4.linode.com … ns5.linode.com
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> now to wait I guess
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> mm nslookup blog.ahoneybun.net doesn't look good
<floridagram5> <KMyers> You could add a local hosts file entry to let you finish setting up the site
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> that;s how it is right now
<floridagram5> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, That is expected as blog.ahoneybun.net does not exist yet as far as the internet is concerned. Granted it was created in the linode DNS manager, your domain was not set to use it up until a few seconds ago
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> Server:         127.0.0.53 … Address:        127.0.0.53#53 … ** server can't find blog.ahoneybun.net: NXDOMAIN
<floridagram5> <KMyers> Just add … 173.255.205.202 blog.ahoneybun.net
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> to the hosts file?
<floridagram5> <KMyers> Correct, sudo nano /etc/hosts
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> I did
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> that's in the screenshot
<floridagram5> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, That is expected, it will update in a few hours
<floridagram5> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Now access it in your browser
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> \o/
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> now onto wordpress
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> aho http://blog.ahoneybun.net/index.php/2017/05/23/current-layout-kubuntu-17-10-52217/
<floridagram5> <KMyers> Your CSS seems to be broken
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> looks fine here
<floridagram5> <KMyers> Ok, there is goes
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> http://blog.ahoneybun.net/
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> should look decent now
<floridagram5> <KMyers> Most of us cannot hit it until the DNS updates
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> ahhh
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> and OTP is on @KMyers
<floridagram5> <KMyers> cough cough --- https
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> well damn one thing
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> I'm tired 😆
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun you should set up a wildcard redirect
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> If you wildcard your site with a 1m DNS refresh, the only time you'll ever need to worry about DNS is when you change IP.
<floridagram5> <KMyers> Except that is really something that will increase (slightly) resolve times
<floridagram5> <KMyers> https://youtu.be/jaoS3TFqDnI
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> Really good stuff
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> Can't seem to send a text with DIGITS ATM tho
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> Even tho it says Ready
<floridagram5> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, I know, you were removed from the program. You will need to re-enroll if you want to use it once it goes live
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> Nope I just used it yesterday
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> Who's ready for Wanna Cry on Linux? http://thehackernews.com/2017/05/samba-rce-exploit.html
<floridagram5> <KMyers> Yay... time to work on patches
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> @mhall119  I guess the room was a bit dirty?
<floridagram5> <KMyers> ?
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> He said wcry wouldn't affect samba because it was a clean room impl.
<floridagram5> <KMyers> I need to look at the sample exploit to be sure but it could just be something that is a flaw in the samba implementation. The "Cry" is just the latest buzzword, no reason to believe they are related aside from the fact both take advantage of flaws in smb
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> @mhall119 I've already asked someone just would be good to have at least 3 I would think
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> @KMyers get that email about the ubuntu-fl.org domain?
<floridagram5> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Yes. I will ping you this afternoon about it
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> Ok then
<floridagram5> <itnet7> digits does indeed sound cool
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> @itnet7 you live!
<floridagram5> <itnet7> Lol
<floridagram5> <itnet7> Yeah, between work and studying I've been scarce
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> we should meet up again someweekend
<floridagram5> <itnet7> Yeah, that was fun. Are you able to go to SELF? My wife and I are going to head up on that Thursday
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> damnnn
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> I don't think I can go
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> I can't leave till thursday afternoon
<floridagram5> <itnet7> That sucks, I hope something breaks and you're able to make it
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> how long of a drive to NC is it for you?
<floridagram5> <itnet7> What day does it start? Friday right?
<floridagram5> <itnet7> 8 hours
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> yea
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> damn too much to ask if I drive to melbourne and hop in 😆
<floridagram5> <itnet7> We are planning to leave here on Thursday
<floridagram5> <KMyers> @itnet7, Friday morning
<floridagram5> <itnet7> What time would you be able to get up to Melbourne?
<floridagram5> <itnet7> on Thursday?
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> well I could leave around 3pm or so
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> be there by 6-7pm
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> kinda stupid idea I guess
<floridagram5> <itnet7> I would need to talk it over with my wife, and see if she minds waiting, I wouldn't care if it meant you were able to go
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> yea of course
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> I'll chip in for costs and stuff where I can
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> @KMyers what kinda setup for room do you have?
<floridagram5> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, There is room
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> so the room is good
<floridagram5> <itnet7> I don't think she'll have any issues with it, but she should be home a little later and I'll run it by her
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> yay 50/50 chance
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> I MAY be getting one of the new system76 laptops for review
<floridagram5> <itnet7> That would be cool!!
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> of course I have to send it back in a week
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> lol
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> going to review it for the Kubuntu Podcast
<floridagram5> <itnet7> At least you'll get to put it through it's paces which model?
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> the new Galago
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> want to install Kubuntu and try to record gaming on it maybe
<floridagram5> <itnet7> the 13 hidpi galago pro?
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> that should be the one
<floridagram5> <itnet7> That is cool
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> it is indeed
<floridagram5> <itnet7> It seems like a good deal if it works well. I currently have a Lenovo Yoga
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> well just a review unit so sad I can't keep it lol
<floridagram5> <itnet7> Are you going to have it during SELF? or some other Random time?
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> it should be here next week or so I think
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> system76 is going to SELF I believe
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> wait if @itnet7 goes to SELF as well as me, maybe we could get a booth then lol
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> tho maybe just enjoy the CON lol
<floridagram5> <itnet7> We'll see 😊
<floridagram5> <itnet7> There does seem to be some great talks
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> yay another Honeycutt
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> my long lost brother lol
<floridagram5> <itnet7> 😎
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-05-26
<roaksoax> itnet7 yo! how's it going man ? long time no talk
<roaksoax> ahoneybun where are the ubuntu hours at ?
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> Usually in Hollywood or fort Lauderdale
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> roaksoax
<roaksoax> i've not seen one in a while though
<roaksoax> ahoneybun you should send me a note the next time you having one :)
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> Right I've been busy the last few weekends
<floridagram5> <itnet7> Hey there @roaksoax How've you been??
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> When is the next Ubuntu hour?
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> Next time I'm sitting closer to my kids and keeping them away because they were rather disruptive last time.
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> To me their fine
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> Who's idea was website notifications?  This is so annoying.
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> I must have accidentally clicked allow for Wish.  They just sent me an ad for their product.  Then, because my data is huge, it takes 2 full minutes …  to turn it off.
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> I've not made one yet tbh
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> https://www.meetup.com/ubuntufl/events/240283448/
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> yay new Kubuntu slideshow is in the archive now to wait for a daily image to test!
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun do you have Android 7.0 yet?
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> On your ZTE.
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> Or 7.1.1?
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> I'm on 6.0.1
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> What is the model number of your device?
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> Settings>about>status>model
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> Or printed on back above speaker
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> Z981
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> Is that a zmax or zmax pro?
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> Pro
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> Thanks
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> https://fossbytes.com/microsoft-uses-git-windows/
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> Just wait until Windows Subsystem for Linux is fully realized
<floridagram5> <KMyers> Unless Microsoft Windows s tries to become the dominant operating system
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> I betcha they make a Subsystem for Linux, then release some killer app that only works in their Subsystem.
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> Then Ubuntu adopts the subsystem
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> Then everyone bows down to their microsoftian overlords
<floridagram5> <KMyers> You are giving the Subsystem more credit than it deserves. It is not really much more than Microsoft making a fancy chroot
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> I think it's preparation for the invasion.
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> They get apps working in chroot, then swap the kernel in full-time.
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> Why develop for hardware if Linux does it for free?
<floridagram5> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, It is really not that easy. Microsoft's Linux Subsystem is actually the kernel + the basic stuff to make a chroot happen. I am sure it is littered with GPL violations but I cannot confirm for sure.
<floridagram5> <KMyers> The problem is that the Kernel will never see the same level of patching as other Linux distros. The other issue is these supporting applications are actually upgraded outside the chroot (via Windows Update)
<floridagram5> <KMyers> Of course this approach does have benefits and problems. It uses less overhead while at the same time has a lot of limits.
<floridagram5> <KMyers> Really the biggest limit is lack of access to hardware/dbus/etc
<floridagram5> <KMyers> Honestly the WSL is only something that will appeal to a very small group of users, specifically enterprise and developers.
<floridagram5> <KMyers> It would not shock me if Windows S eventually overtakes Windows Home as the default version of Windows that gets installed on most machines sold in stores with the option to pay for an Upgrade to Windows 10 pro.
<floridagram5> <KMyers> As most PC users are becoming less dependant on applications and more dependant on the Web Browser, the lack of application support outside of the Windows store may not be as big of a deal as many would expect, even though the number of quality applications in the Windows store is a joke.
<floridagram5> <KMyers> The biggest issue with Windows 10 S adoption in the typical household will actually likely be from my mortal enemies - iPhone/iPad users. It would be laughable to see Apple release iTunes in the Windows Store
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-05-27
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler kinda working: http://cloud.ahoneybun.net/
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> Hopefully T-Mobile fixes this but half or less of my messages to my main messaging app and all go to Digit
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> All I see is static welcome message.
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> Yes I disabled it atm
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> Not sure how to do this since the nextcloud is on another server
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> Not messing with it anymore for today
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> Proxy and deny access from other IPs.
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> ProxyPassReverse and proxypass
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-05-28
<floridagram5> <KMyers> I found  a NASTY bug in Ubuntu
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> What?
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> You edited that
<floridagram5> <KMyers> I did not edit that
<floridagram5> <KMyers> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/artful-desktop-amd64.iso
<floridagram5> <KMyers> See for yourself
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> That links to my blog post
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> The shit
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> tho that's the server image no?
<floridagram5> <KMyers> Nope
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> I don't see that when I open the terminal on desktop
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> or didn't before
<floridagram5> <KMyers> ssh into localhost
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> is that on a VM your running
<floridagram5> <KMyers> No, physical hardware
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> how could I see that then? I don't have any extra hardware
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> going to the vm and ssh localhost
<floridagram5> <KMyers> Just ssh into localhost, no need to use a VM, just make sue you have openssh installed (sudo apt-get install openssh-server)
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> Kirkland owns the domain
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> thing is that I don't know if this is a joke or what
<floridagram5> <KMyers> It is not a joke, I assure you. Download the ISO from the official site and you can see for yourself
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> oh damn it's on 17.04 too
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> not just artful
<floridagram5> <KMyers> I am not going to say "Told You So" but... actually wait... nevermind
<floridagram5> <KMyers> TOLD YOU SO!
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> when did you tell me?
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> lol
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> oh right
<floridagram5> <KMyers> About 40 minutes ago
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> but you showed artful
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> not 17.04 lol
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> Fwd from tsimonq2: $ ssh simon@vps.tsimonq2.net … Welcome to Ubuntu 17.04 (GNU/Linux 4.9.15-x86_64-linode81 x86_64) …  * Documentation:  https://help.ubuntu.com …  * Management:     https://landscape.canonical.com …  * Support:        https://ubuntu.com/advantage …  * Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ('precise') end-of-life was April 28, 2017 …    ongoing security updates for 12.04 are available with Ubuntu Ad
<floridagram5> …  * Aaron Honeycutt from the Kubuntu Council on art and design in Kubuntu …    - https://ubu.one/kubuart …  * The Ubuntu Desktop team wants your feedback on the move to Gnome …    - https://ubu.one/2GNome … Last login: Fri May 26 20:56:22 2017 from 23.126.150.10
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> weird Xubuntu seems to just be doing a start job
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> 😆
<floridagram5> <KMyers> At least they found something useful to do with Windows
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> My drone controller runs Android.  I think 4.4
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> 4.0?
<floridagram5> <KMyers> Definitely a 4.X
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-05-24
<Spitfire499> ARE YOU LOOKING FOR A HELP CHANNEL WHERE THE HELP DON'T KNOW SHIT BUT INSTEAD OF SAYING THEY DON'T SHIT THEY WILL SPEND 10 MINS JERKING YOUR CHAIN?? LOOK NO FURTHER THAN #UBUNTU A CHANNEL FULL OF DUMB NIGGERS THAT DON'T KNOW SHIT!!
<Spitfire499> jblz_ Dominionionion maxolasersquad keen ahoneybun meetingology danstoner jose stickystyle_ mhall119 roaksoax Bryanstein KeithIMyers ubuntulog2 ubuntulog
<danstoner> That.was.fantastic
<danstoner> How are folks enjoying 18.04 ?
<maxolasersquad> I'm enjoying it a lot more than Spitfire apparently. :/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-05-26
<ChunkzZTEIQTY> THIS IS AN EMERGENCY NOTICE THIS IS NOT SPAM: THIS NOTICE IS CURRENTLY GOING OUT TO ALL CHANNELS THROUGH THE FREENODE EMERGENCY NOTIFICATION SYSTEM: GRUMBLE HAS INADVERTENTLY NOT RESET THE FREENODE SECURITY PASSWORD CAUSING A BREAK IN FREENODE SECURITY WHERE ALL PASSWORDS HAVE BEEN RELEASED. PLEASE SEE GRUMLE IN #FREENODE FOR INFORMATION ON HOW TO SECURE YOUR ACCOUNT!!
<ChunkzZTEIQTY> VZW maxolasersquad keen ahoneybun meetingology danstoner Guest16456 stickystyle_ mhall119 roaksoax Bryanstein KeithIMyers ubuntulog2 ubuntulog
<jjfittan> Global Notice] Hello freenode, you may have noticed 2 days ago many users got logged out of their NickServ accounts. After our investigation, we have come to the conclusion one or more of our sponsored servers have been compromised. Please change your password IMMEDIATELY. More details are available in #freenode with the command !help
<jjfittan> jblz VZW maxolasersquad keen ahoneybun meetingology danstoner Guest16456 stic
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-05-24
<suryajagtap> mer
#ubuntu-us-fl 2020-05-22
<Dragon1964> Good morning Florida
#ubuntu-us-fl 2020-05-23
<Dragon1964> Good morning Florida
